# glock 17l



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

guys could anyone tell me about the glock 17l. i believe it to be a discontinued model . is there much differences between the 17l and the 34.i have shot the 34 and found it to be quite whippy. a local dealer has one on the shelf and it could be lifted quite cheap.i would like to use it for range practice and practical pistol.it will be 9mm. has anyone any pics of a g17l? and advice welcome thanks


----------



## glockgod (May 13, 2006)

The 17L was discontinued for a time but there were some produced not too long ago. The older models had ports on the muzzle(1st generation) and were prone to crack at these ports, just a word to the wise. The main difference between the 34 and the 17L is barrel/slide length. They both utilize the same magazines. The 17L is a good enuf gun for USPSA shooting but is way too large in overall size for IDPA. I have a 2nd generation 17L and just love it.


----------



## verminshooter29 (Apr 12, 2009)

do you have any pics of the 17l mate?


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

they have one at our local gun shop ill go snap a pic of it tomorrow for ya, its mostly a 9mm comp gun


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The 17L is hard to find due to limited production. It has the same features as the 34 with a longer slide and barrel. The 17L is a very good shooting range gun, but I still prefer the 34. The 17L is the top gun in this photo.


----------

